# [SOLVED] Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have an Asus G71Gx (BB) with all the latest bio's and GPU/DirectX driver updates...Latest Microsoft Updates also installed: 

Incuding:
.Net Framework 3.1 SP1
Visual C++ 2005/2010
Platform Update Vista x64
etc...

-------PC SPECS-------

VISTA Service Pack 2
64 - bit

Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 @ 2.5GHz, 2533Mhz
Bio's (1704) (Last update for this system)
Total Physical RAM - 6GB
Total Virtual RAM - 23.8GB

GPU - NVIDIA GeForceGTX 260m @ 1025 MB

500GB HDD

I have tweeked my services and disabled a few things not needed through advice from the web...so far its a little better on non-gaming performance thus far.

So when gaming (playing Darksiders and Race Driver GRID) I lose frames and Lag will begin for 3 to 4min and stop and return in 5 to 10min...

Do not know what I should do next but I think I have solved the Darksiders game issue via disabling certain processes...not 100% sure yet...

As for Grid? Even in start menu it will Lag on and off...game unplayable...but my specs are well over recommended system requirements 

If I am missing somthing that could help, please let me know. 

Thanks
-NeZ


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Hello and welcome to TSF
your problem here could be related to overheating

download SIW from my sig, open it and choose "Sensors" under "Hardware"
check the temps.
play a game for about 10 to 15 mins or when the lag starts, minimize it and recheck the temperatures again.
please post both temp states (idle, under stress)


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Thanks will post soon


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Before...

Sensor Value Min Max
G71X
ACPI
Temperatures
TZ00 52 °C (125 °F) 51 °C (123 °F) 52 °C (125 °F)
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8700
Temperatures
Core #0 44 °C (111 °F) 41 °C (105 °F) 44 °C (111 °F)
Core #1 44 °C (111 °F) 41 °C (105 °F) 44 °C (111 °F)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
Temperatures
GPU Core 70 °C (157 °F) 70 °C (157 °F) 70 °C (157 °F)
ST950032 5AS
Temperatures
Assembly 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F)
Air Flow 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F)
Battery 1
Voltages
Current Voltage 16.58 V 16.58 V 16.58 V
Capacities
Designed Capacity 74000 mWh 74000 mWh 74000 mWh
Full Charge Capacity 73378 mWh 73378 mWh 73378 mWh
Current Capacity 73378 mWh 73378 mWh 73378 mWh
Level
Wear Level 1 % 1 % 1 %
Charge Level 100 % 100 % 100 %


and After...

Sensor Value Min Max
G71X
ACPI
Temperatures
TZ00 67 °C (152 °F) 50 °C (121 °F) 79 °C (174 °F)
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8700
Temperatures
Core #0 55 °C (130 °F) 40 °C (103 °F) 67 °C (152 °F)
Core #1 56 °C (132 °F) 39 °C (102 °F) 69 °C (156 °F)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
Temperatures
GPU Core 94 °C (201 °F) 68 °C (154 °F) 103 °C (217 °F)
ST950032 5AS
Temperatures
Assembly 39 °C (102 °F) 39 °C (102 °F) 40 °C (103 °F)
Air Flow 39 °C (102 °F) 39 °C (102 °F) 40 °C (103 °F)
Battery 1
Voltages
Current Voltage 16.58 V 16.58 V 16.58 V
Capacities
Designed Capacity 74000 mWh 74000 mWh 74000 mWh
Full Charge Capacity 73378 mWh 73378 mWh 73378 mWh
Current Capacity 73378 mWh 73378 mWh 73378 mWh
Level
Wear Level 1 % 1 % 1 %
Charge Level 100 % 100 % 100 %


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Hi :wave:

I would blame it on your GPU, as it is at 90C, which is WAY too hot for a graphics card. When was the last time you cleaned your computer out with a can of compressed air?

How many fans do you have and at what size, and which fans pull air in and push air out?


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Ok so I have not done the clean yet and will do this week thanks :grin: but what can I do about my laptop? its not really inner fan upgradable? all GPU drivers up to date...maybye I should buy something to keep it cool? What's the best thing to do in this situation?...its the asus G71Gx notebook...THANKS AGAIN :smile:

NeZ-


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

You can purchase a laptop cooler, as it will probably help you out a bit.

Post back with the temps after you've cleaned the computer out. You may need to take it apart to get out all the dust.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

just be careful when you take apart your laptop, also invest in a good quality laptop cooler like those

Newegg.com - Antec Notebook cooler w/ Two Ball-bearing Fans Model Notebookcooler to go


Newegg.com - Antec Notebook Cooling System (Black) Model NOTEBOOKCOOLER


Newegg.com - Thermaltake Massive23 ST 23cm fan Notebook Cooler Model CLN0009


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

sweet :grin: will update on post soon...give me a few...:smile:


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Don't forget about me guys...it will take some time for my cooling unite to be shipped to me so I can update my temp %'s :grin:


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

We'll be here. :smile: Just make sure to post with your system specs after using the laptop with the cooler.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

i had the same laptop and temps , redid the thermal paste and the gpu doesn't go over 85 c


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Thanks for all the support team! :wave: Just finished cleaning & reassembling my laptop... tired now lol

Here are new temps after clean...my Cryo cooler should be in by this friday! :grin:

Sensor Value Min Max
G71X
ACPI
Temperatures
TZ00 41 °C (105 °F) 35 °C (94 °F) 42 °C (107 °F)
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8700
Temperatures
Core #0 31 °C (87 °F) 27 °C (80 °F) 37 °C (98 °F)
Core #1 29 °C (84 °F) 25 °C (76 °F) 39 °C (102 °F)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
Temperatures
GPU Core 55 °C (130 °F) 50 °C (121 °F) 55 °C (130 °F)
ST950032 5AS
Temperatures
Assembly 32 °C (89 °F) 29 °C (84 °F) 32 °C (89 °F)
Air Flow 32 °C (89 °F) 29 °C (84 °F) 32 °C (89 °F)
Battery 1
Voltages
Current Voltage 16.60 V 16.60 V 16.60 V
Capacities
Designed Capacity 74000 mWh 74000 mWh 74000 mWh
Full Charge Capacity 72254 mWh 72254 mWh 72254 mWh
Current Capacity 72254 mWh 72254 mWh 72254 mWh
Level
Wear Level 3 % 3 % 3 %
Charge Level 100 % 100 % 100 %

This seems cooler then last time! :smile: I had dust all over fan and rear vent all clean now; can't wait for my cooler, here is a link to the unit I ordered.

Let me know what yall think :wink:

NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Cryo LX Product Detail


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

BTW! @ 1 gOt Own3d...

"redid the thermal paste and the gpu doesn't go over 85 c"

How did you do this? Whats the process?


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

I am very impressed ray: here are new temps after gaming today with cleaner fan and vents :grin: (and with no LAG!)

Sensor Value Min Max
G71X
ACPI
Temperatures
TZ00 52 °C (125 °F) 52 °C (125 °F) 52 °C (125 °F)
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8700
Temperatures
Core #0 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F)
Core #1 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F) 40 °C (103 °F)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
Temperatures
GPU Core 72 °C (161 °F) 72 °C (161 °F) 72 °C (161 °F)
ST950032 5AS
Temperatures
Assembly 34 °C (93 °F) 34 °C (93 °F) 34 °C (93 °F)
Air Flow 34 °C (93 °F) 34 °C (93 °F) 34 °C (93 °F)
Battery 1
Voltages
Current Voltage 16.60 V 16.60 V 16.60 V
Capacities
Designed Capacity 74000 mWh 74000 mWh 74000 mWh
Full Charge Capacity 72254 mWh 72254 mWh 72254 mWh
Current Capacity 72254 mWh 72254 mWh 72254 mWh
Level
Wear Level 3 % 3 % 3 %
Charge Level 100 % 100 % 100 %

Cant wait for my cooling pad to show up!
THANKS AGAIN GUYS!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*

Glad to see that getting rid of all the dust solved your problem. That's a common problem with laptops. Enjoy your game. :smile:

Make sure you clean it every so often(1-2months) to get rid of all the dust, so it doesn't build up.

The cooling pad should be a huge help too. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Lag on my ASUS GAMING LAPTOP with all updates; I feel like giving up @[email protected]*



TheNeZ said:


> BTW! @ 1 gOt Own3d...
> 
> "redid the thermal paste and the gpu doesn't go over 85 c"
> 
> How did you do this? Whats the process?


There are a few screws that hold the heat sinks on, you remove them and clean the old paste off the gpu /cpu with 91% or higher isopropyl alcohol. Put a drop of thermal paste on the cpu die and a larger amount (enough to cover it in a paper thin layer when the heat sink is pressed down) on the video card. Screw it all back up and test temps to make sure you did not apply to much or too little thermal paste.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

marked this thread as solved, if you need anything else, feel free to ask,
enjoy your game! :smile:


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks again guys...still waiting for cooling pad but all is going smooth. If I have an issues I will post  

You guys are awesome!ray:


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Feel free to post again if the issue happens again in this thread, and mark it unsolved. :smile: 

Glad to see things are still going well with the laptop.


----------



## TheNeZ (Jan 20, 2011)

New temps with cooler before gaming :wave:

Sensor Value Min Max
G71X
ACPI
Temperatures
TZ00 37 °C (98 °F) 37 °C (98 °F) 39 °C (102 °F)
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8700
Temperatures
Core #0 27 °C (80 °F) 27 °C (80 °F) 31 °C (87 °F)
Core #1 25 °C (76 °F) 25 °C (76 °F) 29 °C (84 °F)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
Temperatures
GPU Core 50 °C (121 °F) 50 °C (121 °F) 50 °C (121 °F)
ST950032 5AS
Temperatures
Assembly 28 °C (82 °F) 28 °C (82 °F) 28 °C (82 °F)
Air Flow 28 °C (82 °F) 28 °C (82 °F) 28 °C (82 °F)
Battery 1
Voltages
Current Voltage 16.59 V 16.59 V 16.59 V
Capacities
Designed Capacity 74000 mWh 74000 mWh 74000 mWh
Full Charge Capacity 72076 mWh 72076 mWh 72076 mWh
Current Capacity 72076 mWh 72076 mWh 72076 mWh
Level
Wear Level 3 % 3 % 3 %
Charge Level 100 % 100 % 100 %


After Gaming :grin:

Sensor Value Min Max
G71X
ACPI
Temperatures
TZ00 50 °C (121 °F) 48 °C (118 °F) 50 °C (121 °F)
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8700
Temperatures
Core #0 38 °C (100 °F) 38 °C (100 °F) 38 °C (100 °F)
Core #1 37 °C (98 °F) 37 °C (98 °F) 37 °C (98 °F)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
Temperatures
GPU Core 68 °C (154 °F) 68 °C (154 °F) 68 °C (154 °F)
ST950032 5AS
Temperatures
Assembly 32 °C (89 °F) 32 °C (89 °F) 32 °C (89 °F)
Air Flow 32 °C (89 °F) 32 °C (89 °F) 32 °C (89 °F)
Battery 1
Voltages
Current Voltage 16.59 V 16.59 V 16.59 V
Capacities
Designed Capacity 74000 mWh 74000 mWh 74000 mWh
Full Charge Capacity 72076 mWh 72076 mWh 72076 mWh
Current Capacity 72076 mWh 72076 mWh 72076 mWh
Level
Wear Level 3 % 3 % 3 %
Charge Level 100 % 100 % 100 %

SWEET!! :wink:

THANKS AGAIN!

BTW I got the "Cryo LX" cooler


----------

